# Finally, finished blowing coat!



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I think Max has finally blown ALL of his puppy coat. I thought it was never going to stop coming out. His fur is nice and sleek now. No more bad fur days! :


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Max is such a handsome boy!!! I love the pic where he's sticking out his tongue......


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!

Darrell


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

He is a very handsome dog


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Max is such a handsome boy!!! I love the pic where he's sticking out his tongue......


^^Me too. What a handsome guy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Look at his gorgeous tail! He is a beauty!


----------

